# back from the future TV3 today



## viztopia (8 Nov 2006)

on tv3 this morning there was a presentation by someone from backtothefuture.ie here On it they have a tv box set (decoder?) which can be plugged into a tv and it will receive tv stations/channels. has anyone else heard of this? would it be worth getting as in woul dthe TV stations be any good?


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Nov 2006)

well, their site isn't up to much - not a great start is it?
(stick a "k" in that link)


----------



## elcato (8 Nov 2006)

Site is in repair at the moment


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2006)

viztopia said:


> they have a tv box set (decoder?) which can be plugged into a tv and it will receive tv stations/channels. has anyone else heard of this?


An aerial?


----------



## rgfuller (9 Nov 2006)

I think this decoder for was free-to-air digital terrestrial TV, rather then the old analogue terrestrial transmissions.

[broken link removed]


----------

